# Sand Question please..



## James Jones (Oct 21, 2005)

I wanted to switch my tank from gravel to sand without to much stress.
What is best way, and 
what kind of sand is best, and why?

I own 2 Rockeaters (which don't get talked about enough on any site)

1 Marble goby(favorite fish, but least known)

1 Golden ram(last of a pack, but holden on strong)
I think a sand tank would be easier to keep clean(as far as vacuming),and more attractive. any and all replies welcome!!
YFIH


----------



## James Jones (Oct 21, 2005)

**Bump**


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

We got our sand from our ace hardware, but you can go to home depot or lowes and a big bag for cheap. You just have to make sure that you rinse, rinse and rinse some more out of that sand. Turn the filters off as you put it in the tank though and let everything settle before you turn them back on. Also dont clean the filter for a week or so before you do this to prevent a mini cycle


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I use pool filter sand ( swimming pool supply store ). It is much cleaner and requires less washing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

James Jones said:


> I own 2 Rockeaters (which don't get talked about enough on any site)


do you mean earth eater cichlids?


----------



## James Jones (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

Yes, Scuba, I as refering to the earth eater family.They are great fish!!

In yalls opinion, Is a sand bottom tank cleaner and easier to mantain.
Also, since this my only tank, should I wait till I own another tank to transport fish to. Then add them back gradually,causing less stress.

Your opinions will be appreciated.  
JJ


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

> We got our sand from our ace hardware, but you can go to home depot or lowes and a big bag for cheap. You just have to make sure that you rinse, rinse and rinse some more out of that sand. Turn the filters off as you put it in the tank though and let everything settle before you turn them back on. Also dont clean the filter for a week or so before you do this to prevent a mini cycle


Yep,yep!! Thats for sure.

All the poop will sit on top of the sand where gravel will hide it. When gravel vacuming sand the sand can get sucked up along with the poo. You can just kinda skim the surface and it shouldn't be a big problem. You'll get it after the first time you do it. If your fish stir it up much keep your filter intakes up higher. Sand will reek havoc on impeller shafts! Its worth it though. IMO sand just looks much better. Oh, you will want to lightly stir it around once in awhile (during every other water change or so) to reduce the chance of gas pockets building up.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I think sand looks messier than gravel because the waste lays on top but honestly I didn't put much effort into the tank I had it in.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

James Jones said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Yes, Scuba, I as refering to the earth eater family.They are great fish!!
> 
> ...


IMO the sand bottom tank is much easier to maintain. with gravel you have all that gunk laying inbetween the gravel, only thing is with sand you have all the gunk laying on top as previously mentioned, but its much easier and faster to clean. As long as you are not overstocked and dont clean the filter for a week or so before switching over, you should be fine. Just be sure to remove the fish as you add the sand. You can put them into a rubbermaid container or something of the kind


----------

